# nocturnal vrs non???



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't understand it so please explain to me.

why do people proceed to "do so much research" & get a nocturnal animal and then proceed to try to 'un-noctunalize" it? I've noticed posts to this point come up far to frequently and I do not understand. Hedgehogs are nocturnal animals. Why do people feel the urge to change this?

The fact that there are nocturnal was the biggest draw for me. I'm not home during the day & did not want to feel guilty about being unable to socialize with it. For me, the nocturnal sleep patterns work very well with me schedule.

So my question is why would you choose to care for a nocturnal animal knowing as such and then try to change sleep patterns?


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I totally get what you mean, and don't understand it either. It's 2:30am where I am and I only just put my boy back into his cage at around midnight. All my lights are off and I'm just sitting at my desk with my lap top talking to my bf on skype(soooo much cheaper than phone bills :lol: ) and Shinjy's just wheeling and eating away. He's actually only about 2 ft away from me, but he's gotten completely used to me talking and doing stuff on the lappy that he still comes out and does his thing. I love it cause I can just make out his little body in the dark and I can see him roam around and run on his wheel. ^_^

I'm also home during the evenings as well, and he's been a great study partner during school season. He just sleeps in my lap while I.....strategically and simultaneously do homework, talk to bf, check forums, do some rp, play some games, listen to music.... etc etc, the list goes on :lol: 

Although, it does seem to be a summer thing? I didn't really notice stuff like that during the winter months. I'm assuming more time during the day, school's out, weather's nice, and they want to take their hedgies outside. That seems to be the trend I think. I take my boy outside, and I end up sitting in the grass, with a hedgie sleeping behind my back :lol: We usually only stay outside for 20 min, or I'll find a shady spot to sit with him and let him sleep on me while he gets some fresh air.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think part of the problem may come from the information on many hedgehog websites out there that say that hedgehogs are bi-urnal (I believe that's the term used), so they will come out during the day too, or can be taken out during the day. It may lead people to believe that being awake during the day more than at night will not harm the animal, and then they can see it more & show it off to friends/family more.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

People do it because they are selfish and want what THEY want. They expect the hedgehog to conform to them rather than accepting the species for it's own unique characteristics. That is the same reason so many end up being dumped or in shelters. Not only do people want the hedgehog to be up during the day and at the hours they want it up, but they also want a friendly hedgehog that will play and bond with them. 

Hedgehogs can be gotten up for short periods during the day and many are fine with it but many are not. That isn't good enough for some people. :x


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ah, Nancy put it perfectly. :lol: Humans are selfish and dominating and used to getting what they want. If something isn't doing what they want they try to "fix" it. Some of us appreciate the natural habits of our pets (who look up to us to give them the best care possible), others just see an opportunity to get what they want, and for all they care screw the well-being of their pet. Fortunately, many people decide not to try after reading the negative side effects of attempting to "diurnal-ize" their hedgie.

I can see this bothering a few people, who are a part of the latter group mentioned. :lol:


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Honestly, I think that people should just see what's good for their hedgehogs. 
Peronally, my boy gets REALLY active late at night but he doesn't mind being woken up during the day to go out exploring. 
We should just learn to see things as they are, and let it all go. I mean if your hedgehog does not like being woken up, don't wake him/her. It's as simple as that! People need to learn to not be so controlling haha.


----------

